# MI PC parece un coche que no arranca



## Nastyboy (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola, jajaj, ¿por qué de ese título?, pues porque cuando yo apreto el botón de encendido, durante una fracción de segundos, todo arranca, pero luego se para, e incluso sin apretar el botón, lo reintenta por sí mismo un par de veces, lo que es algo sorprendente, pues en un botón que son contactos normalmente abiertos......

Ya me hizo eso la semana pasada, lo desponté por completo, aproveché para quitarle la tonelada de plvo que tenía y lo volví a montar.
Puenteando con un clip los dos pines de la placa base (una MSI socket 478 para un P4 2'66Mhz) logré tras varios intentos que encendiera. DEsde entonces no he tenido problema,pero ayer lo apagué y esta mañana ha vuelto a las andadas.

Miré con tester la fuente, las uds de almacenamiento no afectan (desconectadas sigue igual).. o bien es problema del interruptor (poco probable) o de placa base.

Se pasó toda la noche de ayer funcionando sin problemas. Lo apago, y al mediodía otra vez igual. Me ha costado 30 min revivirlo a base de puentos de los pines de la placa.
Noto que se va la hora del BIOS,pero solo la hora, y la pila da 2'9V.

Este bicho me está avisando y no logro entenderle.....

¿qué opina el foro?

gracias


----------



## eduardo.eca (Nov 19, 2010)

Pues no sera problema del cable que conecta el disco duro con la mother?? Pues hace poco tuve un problema similar, y era porque la cincha IDE del disco duro estaba cortada


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Intenta con otra fuente de poder.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2010)

... mira la sonda lambda. 

Si con un cable arranca debe de estar mal el pulsador; si se queda pulsado en lugar de dar un solo pulso el pc se apaga.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 19, 2010)

Te recomiendo, al igual que Tacatomon, que pruebes la placa (con procesador y ram solo) fuera del gabinete, y con OTRA fuente. Prueba primero puenteando el conector de PWR y despues con el correspondiente pulsador. Si así sigue haciendo lo mismo, intenta probar otro procesador compatible, y si se niega, cambia la placa directo.
Un saludo


----------



## Nastyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola

lo cierto es que probé a encender la fuente desconectada del resto, puenteando verde y negro, y arranca a la primera, y el tester da los valores correctos.

MIs problemas de arranque también se dan puenteando los pines de la mother con todo desconectado.
Esta ultima vez me has costado 30 min de puenteos hasta quemlogró arrancar. Una vez arrancado, corrijo la hora del BIOS (se pierde, pero no se por qué sólo ella) y un vez funcionando todo va bien, y pasa horas y horas funcionando.

Miraré lo del cable IDE, eso si

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2010)

Déjà Vú . . . .

¿Cambiaste la pila? (ya leí lo que mide)
¿No tiene capacitores inflados?

Saludos !


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2010)

La fuente tiene una señal PG de 5 V y la placa respeta eso, empezá midiendo esa tensión en el arranque.

La pila está muerta, tuve un caso que antes que se vaya la hora, se iba la velocidad del bus de 167 a 100. Cuando se fue la hora y se cambió la pila nunca mas se fue la velocidad a 100.

El caso del pulsador atascado es bastante común, mas si decís que le sacaste un montón de mugre. Estaría descartado si para encenderla puenteaste los pines en la mother.

Un consumo excesivo también puede ser el detonante para que la fuente se apague, desde cosas tan banales como un fan atascado de mugre o un LED en corto, a lo que tengas conectado, todo, osea medir corriente a todo.


----------



## Nastyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

pero ya os digo:
-quité la mugre
- desconecte la alimentación de TODOS, ventiladores (excepto cpu), opticos, duros
- el propio botón

puenteé directametne los pines de la placa y esta segunda vez que me ha ocurrido he tardado 30 min en lograr que funciones, pero ahora mismo te escribo desde ese PC, que se ha pegado toda la noche funcionando

Lo que esta última vez no he hecho ha sido desconectar los cables ide de DATOS, sólo los de alimentación.

La fuente, aislada al 100%, arranca a la primera


Voy a cambiar de fuente y la pila, a ver qué pasa...
saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2010)

¿Pero y la tensión de "Power Good" al arrancar con PC y todo cuanto da?


----------



## Nastyboy (Nov 21, 2010)

Explícame eso de tension de power good, porque mi bios no muestra nada indicativo de eso, en sentido alguno.
Donde puedo y como debo medirla?

GRacias


----------



## Ferny (Nov 21, 2010)

> lo cierto es que probé a encender la fuente desconectada del resto,  puenteando verde y negro, y arranca a la primera, y el tester da los  valores correctos.



Sí, pero la estás probando en vacío, sin carga. Tendrías que mirar los valores con todo conectado. Por el problema que describes yo diría que es culpa de la fuente que está a punto de morir del todo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 21, 2010)

Conecta el téster a medir voltios entre gris y negro del conector de la Mother, entonces puentea verde y negro para arrancarla y sube ese valor. Tiene que oscilar entre 5 V. Power Good es una tensión de 5 V que manda la ATX para decirle a la placa que las tensiones están estabilizadas y puede arrancar. Ojo, comprueba el pinout del conector, puede que no sea el gris PG.

Josefe17


----------



## Nastyboy (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, lo haré, pero debo hacerlo en vacío, porque no veo modo de hacerlo en carga


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 21, 2010)

Eso serviría, a no ser que abras la ATX y le sueldes otro cable a PG, y ya de paso mires si hay condensadores hinchados o algo así.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 21, 2010)

Nastyboy dijo:


> debo hacerlo en vacío, porque no veo modo de hacerlo en carga


Entonces llevale a alguien que sepa, no hay mas nada que puedas hacer.


----------



## Nastyboy (Nov 21, 2010)

por el precio de una mother de estas no vale la pena, ¿no?.todavía venden alguna
y puestos, hago una chapuza con un conector ATX de otra mother


----------



## kmiz (Nov 21, 2010)

A mi me paso algo parecido y era un problema del ventilador del CPU. Aguantaba unos segundos y se apagaba.

Simplemente me lo repararon sin cambiarlo ni nada.


----------



## Abelyto (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos. Quizas aqui alguien pueda responder mi duda... Ocurrio un cortocircuito en la fuente de mi CPU y cuando la destape encontre un termistor partido. Ya reemplaze el fusible que se encuentra en serie con el mismo, el cual tambien se deterioro, pero no consigo el termistor en las casas de electronica para sustituirlo. Una persona me dijo que coloque una resistencia de 2 ohm y de potencia considerable en lugar de dicho termistor. Esto es correcto?? El termistor es NTC 5D-9. Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 14, 2011)

Negativo ¿Que NTC podes conseguir? Sacalo de otra fuente de última.


----------



## Abelyto (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola. Consegui el mismo NTC de otra fuente y lo coloque, pero volvio a saltar el fusible. Evidentemente el problema se halla en otro lugar. Pero para lo que me costaba el arreglo decidi comprar una fuente nueva. Muchas gracias amigo. Saludos


----------

